# Estação Meteorológica de Valdonas - Tomar (IM)



## ac_cernax (15 Jul 2010 às 20:41)

Esta estação meteorológica do IM está situada na localidade de Valdonas, a poucos quilómetros da cidade de Tomar e a uma altitude de 75m ao lado do Aeródromo de Valdonas.


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2010 às 00:57)

Muito bem, mais uma estação catalogado, e esta é uma estação bastante especial, que passa por grandes mínimas devido a inversões e máximas esturricantes. Esta parece ter a manutenção em dia, tem a relva cortada 

O frasco que se vê nas imagens com qualquer coisa branca será para que ?


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2010 às 09:29)

Ao contrário das outras EMA do IM, esta parece não estar no ponto mais elevado do local.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2010 às 10:31)

Parabéns pela catalogação desta estação.

Uma importantíssima estação na rede do IM em relação aos extremos registados.

A zona parece bastante plana.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jul 2010 às 11:59)

ac_cernax disse:


> Esta estação meteorológica do IM está situada na localidade de Valdonas, a poucos quilómetros da cidade de Tomar e a uma altitude de 75m.



Oi, 

Diz-me uma coisa ac_cernax, a estação de Valdonas fica ao lado do aeródromo?

Isto é uma vergonha da minha parte, mas tão perto e nunca la fui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2010 às 14:08)

Ora fica mais uma reportada...

Isto é uma vergonha para mim, já tinha as fotos no PC da EMA de Martim Longo (Alcoutim) mas o PC foi á vida la se foram as fotos 

Já estive ao pé da EMA de Castro Marim com camara e nada!!

Estou a 300m da Estação de V.R.S.A. e nada 

Desculpem a expressão ''porra para mim'' 

Mas desde já fica prometido!!


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jul 2010 às 17:46)

Pela informação que acabei de receber  a distancia pelo google earth são 1000 metros em linha recta, a diferença em altura são 2 metros.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 08:52)

Lousano disse:


> Ao contrário das outras EMA do IM, esta parece não estar no ponto mais elevado do local.



Não está não, mas se reparar nas imagens do ac_cernax, vê que o anemómetro está no topo de um mastro que terá certamente pelo menos 2/2.5m, o que o priva de obstáculos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2010 às 09:51)

Pedro disse:


> Não está não, mas se reparar nas imagens do ac_cernax, vê que o anemómetro está no topo de um mastro que terá certamente pelo menos 2/2.5m, o que o priva de obstáculos.





Esta não entendi.

Os anemómetros estão sempre a uma altura-padrão de 10 m sobre o solo, estejam ou não as estações colocadas em pontos elevados. São alturas que têm sempre de ser cumpridas para padronizar a recolha de dados, isto nas EMA.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 10:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Esta não entendi.
> 
> Os anemómetros estão sempre a uma altura-padrão de 10 m sobre o solo, estejam ou não as estações colocadas em pontos elevados. São alturas que têm sempre de ser cumpridas para padronizar a recolha de dados, isto nas EMA.



Não sei qual é a dúvida.

Pelo post do Lousano, esta estação está num local mais baixo que outros circundantes. Daí, pensei que com isso ele pensasse que os dados de vento poderiam ser condicionados por obstáculos, como árvores, mas com esses 10m acima do solo, não há obstáculos que interfiram na medição da velocidade do vento.

Se não era esta a ideia do Lousano, peço desculpa.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2010 às 10:20)

Não, Pedro, não era essa a minha ideia. 

Geralmente as EMA são colocadas no ponto mais alto de um determinado local e neste caso será num local baixo e plano.

Por exemplo, 3 das que conheço, Coimbra, Lousã estão junto a aerodrómos e o Cabo Carvoeiro está junto ao farol (neste caso a Marinha tem uma estação na distância de poucos metros), todos num ponto mais elevado em redor.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 12:44)

Lousano disse:


> Não, Pedro, não era essa a minha ideia.
> 
> Geralmente as EMA são colocadas no ponto mais alto de um determinado local e neste caso será num local baixo e plano.
> 
> Por exemplo, 3 das que conheço, Coimbra, Lousã estão junto a aerodrómos e o Cabo Carvoeiro está junto ao farol (neste caso a Marinha tem uma estação na distância de poucos metros), todos num ponto mais elevado em redor.



Ah, ok!

Peço desculpa então.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2010 às 22:50)

Pedro disse:


> Não sei qual é a dúvida.



Não entendi foi o facto de dizeres que o mastro tinha 2,5 m de altura.


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jul 2010 às 10:21)

A estação de valdonas estará mesmo a 2 ou 3 km em linha recta da estação no nosso amigo isalvador
a estação do salvador está quase de certeza num  ponto entre 10 a 30 metros mais baixo ( mais logo posso confirmar no google earth)
e num sítio que penso mais abrigado de ventos se bem que a estação de valdonas do IM podia no concelho de tomar estar MUITO melhor situada para a sua recolha de dados
realmente não tem muitas elevaçoes em volta mas está longe tambem de ser completamente plano
o aérodromo de tomar está situado em Valdonas e está a 200 / 300 metros da estação
para o salvador que conhece o local a estação de valdonas está situada na estrada que vai da tua estação para o centro de tomar entre o 1º e o 2º semáforo do teu lado direito
qualquer informação 
disponham


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jul 2010 às 10:32)

GARFEL disse:


> A estação de valdonas estará mesmo a 2 ou 3 km em linha recta da estação no nosso amigo isalvador
> a estação do salvador está quase de certeza num  ponto entre 10 a 30 metros mais baixo ( mais logo posso confirmar no google earth)
> e num sítio que penso mais abrigado de ventos se bem que a estação de valdonas do IM podia no concelho de tomar estar MUITO melhor situada para a sua recolha de dados
> realmente não tem muitas elevaçoes em volta mas está longe tambem de ser completamente plano
> ...



Pelo google earth a diferença é de 2 metros, do IM esta a 74 metros e o MeteoTomar a 72 metros. Tem é aquela pequena elevação entre os 2 pontos.


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jul 2010 às 11:51)

lsalvador disse:


> Pelo google earth a diferença é de 2 metros, do IM esta a 74 metros e o MeteoTomar a 72 metros. Tem é aquela pequena elevação entre os 2 pontos.



A olho nu não me parece
e olha que tenho olho pra nus ( leia-se nuas )    
mas se tu já vistes 
ok aceito


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

heheheh


----------



## GARFEL (19 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

oopppssssss
peço desde já muita desculpa a todos
a estação de valdonas ´do IM não está na localização que mencionei
mas estará talvaz a 100 m de distância só que
á esquerda do local por mim descrito e muito mais próximo do aéródromo
quando sair daqui do serviço ás 18 horas passarei por lá para confirmar a 100%


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2010 às 15:23)

GARFEL disse:


> oopppssssss
> peço desde já muita desculpa a todos
> a estação de valdonas ´do IM não está na localização que mencionei
> mas estará talvaz a 100 m de distância só que
> ...



Está ao pé do Aeródromo de Valdonas e o Salvador na 6ªf já tinha confirmado a altitude e distância à estação dele, 74 vs 72m de altitude e 1000m de distância da dele.


----------

